# Sticky  TRIFECTA Performance - Comprehensive tuning for your Chevrolet Cruze!



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Let me know when you have a "switcher" sale


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Let me know when you have a "switcher" sale


Are you STILL waiting on BNR?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> Are you STILL waiting on BNR?


No, reverted back to their normal base tune and gave up. Too many overboost issues.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> No, reverted back to their normal base tune and gave up. Too many overboost issues.


With the Forge Bypass Valve? Was it recirculating or atmospheric?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> With the Forge Bypass Valve? Was it recirculating or atmospheric?


I dont wanna thread hijack , but that valve doesnt matter, its the Forge wastegate actuator though that does.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Trifecta for your elite tune. Will you guys offer a dual tune on the fly? Like cruise control on it’s a super eco tune, then with it off day your 50hp diesel tune.

Any chance for the diesel tune we can have the screen display when a regen is on so we don’t disrupt it by turning it off.


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

I can vouch that they don’t take 3+ weeks to reply


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Moved to new Gen I tuning section since you posted in the Gen I powertrain section. If you want this to be in the general discussion section so it is Gen neutral, let me know.


----------

